# Train with the leading professionals in the Law Enforcement industry at the 2013 Safariland Training



## william (Jul 7, 2012)

http://cl.publicaster.com/ViewInBrowser.aspx?pubids=8097|090|80093|62947&digest=aurXsueehZK3b7hkiffxTA&sysid=1

TAKE YOUR SKILLS TO THE NEXT LEVEL!
*THE SAFARILAND® TRAINING GROUP NORTHEAST CONFERENCE IS BIGGER AND BETTER THAN EVER! MINGLE AND LEARN FROM FELLOW OFFICERS FROM AROUND THE WORLD! *

* Train with the leading professionals in the Law Enforcement industry at the 2013 Safariland Training Group Conference being held in Lowell, Massachusetts! *
* With cutting-edge training courses including Protective Security Detail, Combat Handgun, Tactical Breaching and Armed Intruder/Active Shooter Response, we've made the Safariland Training Group annual conference the place to be. We also offer programs in Less Lethal Instructor and the Monadnock® Instructor programs. *
*TOGETHER, WE SAVE LIVES.™*​Class sizes are limited so register early.​


----------

